# Turkey hot dogs



## jaredood (Sep 6, 2008)

can I feed my 1 rbp a little bit of a terkey hot dog


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Just say no to hot dogs.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

AS fan said:


> Just say no to hot dogs.


Agree...


----------



## jaredood (Sep 6, 2008)

will they get sick if I did


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Bottom line is they arent healthy and there is no reason for them to eat them but no they wont be sick right away but if they do happen to die after you feed a hotdog im sure you wont feel good. Hotdogs aren't good for people and they aren't good for the fish because they don't have the nutrients needed. They will be obese or have a heart attack or something or just become stocky and look unnatural. Some people still feed hot dogs but all that we can agree on for sure is that they ARE NOT HEALTHY what it does to them individually is a broad range of options.


----------



## jaredood (Sep 6, 2008)

I gave him a little bit I usually feed him blood worms


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Just try to feed him better foods from now on like cichlid pellets, shrimp with shell if he will eat it/ if he is big enough to eat it, krill, tilapia, and any other white flesh fish. Stay away from fish like salmon because that is just like feeding hot dogs lol.


----------



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

dont feed them hot dogs period mine died cuz of this


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, there's absolutely no reason to partake in this behavior.
It's only damaging to your fish and has zero positive effects.

I can understand the temptation to feed goldfish to your piranhas for the 'show...' I mean we've all done it... but feeding them hotdogs is neither entertaining nor beneficial for the fish.

It's kinda like shoving your head into a huge pile of cowshit.
There is nothing to gain from it, only negative results.... so why do it?


----------



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

i had to learn the hard way


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> It's kinda like shoving your head into a huge pile of cowshit.










P Man how do you come up with some of these things that you do???? Funny stuff!!!!! Just stick with the basics shrimp, catfish, talipia, night crawlers, silversides, and pellets here and there if you want your P to live a long healthly life.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

forget any sort of food meant for human consumption. i would suggest you feed your fish a mix of quality fish pellets like those made by Hikari, Tetra, and others. Get the ones meant for carnivores. Fish pellets are the most nutritionally complete food you can feed them. While its nice to throw in some shrimp, smelt and squid once in a while, by far, the pellets are scientifically engineered to give the most complete nutrients your pets need.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

JUst dont feed him crap like hot dogs or any processed foods you can get some peelets for the same price of the hot dogs,hes better of with gold fish than hot dogs.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this thread seriously still running?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------

